# Old Mac 15 Chainsaw



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Anyone know if there are reproduction points available for an old MCculloch Mac 15 chainsaw. I have one Im restoring and I've got the carburator rebuild kit, now all it needs is to get spark.


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

justin3 said:


> Anyone know if there are reproduction points available for an old MCculloch Mac 15 chainsaw. I have one Im restoring and I've got the carburator rebuild kit, now all it needs is to get spark.


FIT A TCI ELECTRONIC IGNITION MODUAL NO MORE POINTS TO MESS WITH
I USE EITHER THE ROTARY OR MEGAFIRE ALWAYS WORKED FOR ME


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

justin3 said:


> Anyone know if there are reproduction points available for an old MCculloch Mac 15 chainsaw. I have one Im restoring and I've got the carburator rebuild kit, now all it needs is to get spark.


have you tryed cleaning the pts ?


----------

